# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  با 85000 پرستاری آزاد میشه؟

## سراب

سلام ببخشید من یه سوالی داشتم نمیدونم باید کجا بپرسم خوشحال میشم جواب بدین
میشه با رتبه 85000 و تراز 5000 پرستاری آزاد قبول شد؟

----------


## pourya_blue

درود
آزاد درسته آزاده ولی 85000؟؟؟
من بعید میدونم متاسفانه.....

----------


## Defne

> سلام ببخشید من یه سوالی داشتم نمیدونم باید کجا بپرسم خوشحال میشم جواب بدین
> میشه با رتبه 85000 و تراز 5000 پرستاری آزاد قبول شد؟


اگه مهر قبول نشی تکمیل ظرفیتش که بهمن ماهه حتما قبولی
البته بستگی به شهری که میخوای بزنی داره ها..مثلا شهرخودت که بومیش حساب میشی اونجا احتمال قبولیت خیلی بالاست..هرجایی قبول نمیشی.

----------


## سراب

> اگه مهر قبول نشی تکمیل ظرفیتش که بهمن ماهه حتما قبولی
> البته بستگی به شهری که میخوای بزنی داره ها..مثلا شهرخودت که بومیش حساب میشی اونجا احتمال قبولیت خیلی بالاست..هرجایی قبول نمیشی.


مرسی یکم  امیدوارم کردین :yahoo (1):

----------


## NaKayama

> سلام ببخشید من یه سوالی داشتم نمیدونم باید کجا بپرسم خوشحال میشم جواب بدین
> میشه با رتبه 85000 و تراز 5000 پرستاری آزاد قبول شد؟


*حاج خانوم معدلت چنده..؟
اگه آزاد سراب بدون معدل پذیرش کنه که فک کنم میکنه, با هر معدلی (واقعا با هر معدلی!!!) میتونی بری ثبت نام کنی...
پارسال از بچه های ما با معدل کتبی 8.25 رفت معماری آزاد سراب...*

----------


## سراب

> *حاج خانوم معدلت چنده..؟
> اگه آزاد سراب بدون معدل پذیرش کنه که فک کنم میکنه, با هر معدلی (واقعا با هر معدلی!!!) میتونی بری ثبت نام کنی...
> پارسال از بچه های ما با معدل کتبی 8.25 رفت معماری آزاد سراب...*


معدل کتبیم 14.5 هستش
ولی اونجوری که میدونم آزاد رشته پرستاری از روی رتبه کنکور برمیدارن. خیلی از رشته های دیگه مثل همین معماری شهر خودمونم بدون کنکوره ولی پرستاری...  :Yahoo (101): 
مرسی که گفتی :yahoo (3):

----------


## Azad3h

نگران نباشین قبولین با رتبه های افتضاح دولتی اوردن پارسال ازاد که جای خود دارد

----------


## سراب

> نگران نباشین قبولین با رتبه های افتضاح دولتی اوردن پارسال ازاد که جای خود دارد


ایشالله 
مرسی :yahoo (1):

----------


## NaKayama

*سال قبل منطقه سه رتبه 50000 پرستاری سراسری قبول شده...
به 85000 برا آزاد خیلی امید داشته باش...*

----------


## سراب

> *سال قبل منطقه سه رتبه 50000 پرستاری سراسری قبول شده...
> به 85000 برا آزاد خیلی امید داشته باش...*


جدااااااااااا!!!!!  
خدایاااااا شکرت 
خیلی امیدوارم کردی  :Y (459):

----------


## Azad3h

اره عزیزم امیدوار باش
والا تهران رورانه من تا ۱۲ ۱۳ هزار تو قلمچی دیدم پرستای اوردن دیگه خودت حساب کن چجورباس

----------


## amn1

> سلام ببخشید من یه سوالی داشتم نمیدونم باید کجا بپرسم خوشحال میشم جواب بدین
> میشه با رتبه 85000 و تراز 5000 پرستاری آزاد قبول شد؟


احتمال 70 درصد قبولین البته اگه اکثر شهر ها رو بزنین

----------


## سراب

> احتمال 70 درصد قبولین البته اگه اکثر شهر ها رو بزنین


مرسی :yahoo (1):
شهر خودمون و چندتا از شهرای اطراف هم پرستاری دارن

----------


## maryaam_M5R

> *سال قبل منطقه سه رتبه 50000 پرستاری سراسری قبول شده...
> به 85000 برا آزاد خیلی امید داشته باش...*


13000منطقه 3سال قبل دولتی نیاورد رفت بهداشت عمومی!!!
چطور50000قبول شده آخه؟ ؟؟!!!!
درسته که میگن تراز بالای 6000پرستاری قبوله؟؟؟؟منطقه 3

----------


## NaKayama

> 13000منطقه 3سال قبل دولتی نیاورد رفت بهداشت عمومی!!!
> چطور50000قبول شده آخه؟ ؟؟!!!!
> درسته که میگن تراز بالای 6000پرستاری قبوله؟؟؟؟منطقه 3


*هم کلاس پرستاری من تو دانشگاه روزانه سراسری اردبیل رتبه کشوریش 50000 بود...*

----------


## nahid

> *هم کلاس پرستاری من تو دانشگاه روزانه سراسری اردبیل رتبه کشوریش 50000 بود...*


کشوری که آره.ما منطقه3 رو میگیم

----------


## maryaam_M5R

> *هم کلاس پرستاری من تو دانشگاه روزانه سراسری اردبیل رتبه کشوریش 50000 بود...*


منطقه رو گفتم من
آخه این خانوم85 هزار منطقه هست نه کشوری
ان شاالله که قبول شن:-)

----------


## NaKayama

*رتبه منطقه 3 85هزار..؟ یعنی رتیه کشوری 200000..؟!*

----------


## سراب

> *رتبه منطقه 3 85هزار..؟ یعنی رتیه کشوری 200000..؟!*


منطقه 2 85000  :Yahoo (101): :yahoo (19):

----------


## maryaam_M5R

سراب منطقه چنده؟؟
نمیدونم
شاید کشوری منظورش بوده
ولی تراز 5 هزار مال منطقه اس :Yahoo (21):

----------


## NaKayama

> منطقه 2 85000 :yahoo (19):


*رتبه کشوریت چنده بانو..؟ 140هزار..؟*

----------


## سراب

> سراب منطقه چنده؟؟
> نمیدونم
> شاید کشوری منظورش بوده
> ولی تراز 5 هزار مال منطقه اس


گفتم دیگه منطقه 2  :yahoo (2):

----------


## maryaam_M5R

> گفتم دیگه منطقه 2  :yahoo (2):


آره
عزیزم نگران نباش احتمال قبولی هست
شما انتخاب رشته کن
توکل کن ب خدا
ان شاالله که قبول میشی

----------


## سراب

> *رتبه کشوریت چنده بانو..؟ 140هزار..؟*


198000 :yahoo (2): 
مسخرم نکنینا میدونم افتضاحه  :Yahoo (17): 

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> آره
> عزیزم نگران نباش احتمال قبولی هست
> شما انتخاب رشته کن
> توکل کن ب خدا
> ان شاالله که قبول میشی


مرسی

----------


## NaKayama

> 198000 :yahoo (2): 
> مسخرم نکنینا میدونم افتضاحه


*خسته نباشی بانو...*

----------


## سراب

> *خسته نباشی بانو...*


 :Y (461):  :Y (461):  :Y (461):

----------


## nazi1995_M5R

> 


حالا فقط پرستاری میخوای؟
والا پارسال دوستم با 100000منطقه 2 مامایی ازاد بناب(تبریز) قبول شد...

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> آره
> عزیزم نگران نباش احتمال قبولی هست
> شما انتخاب رشته کن
> توکل کن ب خدا
> ان شاالله که قبول میشی


مریم بازدیدتو باز کن..دلم گرفت..
باز میکنی یا باز کنم؟
سراب جون ایشالا قبولی..

----------


## NaKayama

> 


*مامایی قبول میشیا...اتفاقا برا دختر مامایی بهتر از پرستاریه...مخصوصا کارای غیر قانونی میکنن درآمدشون از پزشکام بیشتر میشه...*

----------


## سراب

مامایی هزینش زیاده

----------


## NaKayama

> مامایی هزینش زیاده


*خوب بانو هم خدا هم خرما نمیشه که...*

----------


## Amiir

بفرمایید اینجا :


تاپیک جامع انتخاب رشته ی دانشگاه آزاد سال 93

----------

